# fluval premium tank kits good or bad?



## BoiBJ

I think the cost of the 55g is almost 350 and comes with all equipment needed. The filter is a C4 hang-on filter and the light is a T5. It also comes with food and water conditioner and a thermometer and heater. Anyone have any thoughts on this package ??? I want to save up for something cheap but good. Is there any other aquarium kit package deals you know, I really just want to save up my money on a kit then buy seperately?


----------



## ThaChingster

Honestly, if money was an issue, I would buy used. With $100 you can get a 90 gallon + stand! :O 


Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riceburner

yep, even if money wasn't an issue, why not save anyways? I'm selling my 90G that is still running for less than that kit, with better gear, ihmo. Click on my sig links.

If the transition is a short one, you could have it home and set up and ready to go. I could even include a couple of labs to start you off if you like.


----------



## BoiBJ

ThaChingster said:


> Honestly, if money was an issue, I would buy used. With $100 you can get a 90 gallon + stand! :O
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Really, never knew you can buy stuff that for that good of a price! Ok then never mind the kit I'll look around for some used equipment . I don't really mind used stuff as long as its in good condition!


----------



## BoiBJ

Riceburner said:


> yep, even if money wasn't an issue, why not save anyways? I'm selling my 90G that is still running for less than that kit, with better gear, ihmo. Click on my sig links.
> 
> If the transition is a short one, you could have it home and set up and ready to go. I could even include a couple of labs to start you off if you like.


Hmm, I'll think about it  but I'm not allowed a big tank until my family moves, BTW we did finally buy a new house near Bur oak so yea =D more room for my fishies!!!!


----------



## splur

Yeah, used you can get stuff for a fraction of the price. It just takes time and patience, sometimes buying a full setup can cost as much as buying it new but you come across great deals.

I can't believe that kit doesn't have a canister filter for 350$, it doesn't even include a stand.


----------



## Riceburner

Well I've also got a 33G full setup I just shut down. But a 90 isn't much bigger than the 55 you were considering. Plug the bigger the tank, the easier it is to keep stable....though I've never had any problems with my 20s on up to my 90.


----------



## ThaChingster

Riceburner said:


> yep, even if money wasn't an issue, why not save anyways? I'm selling my 90G that is still running for less than that kit, with better gear, ihmo. Click on my sig links.
> 
> If the transition is a short one, you could have it home and set up and ready to go. I could even include a couple of labs to start you off if you like.


Hey, what kind of stand do you have on the 90? Might be interested


----------



## BoiBJ

splur said:


> Yeah, used you can get stuff for a fraction of the price. It just takes time and patience, sometimes buying a full setup can cost as much as buying it new but you come across great deals.
> 
> I can't believe that kit doesn't have a canister filter for 350$, it doesn't even include a stand.


YUP, I was disappointed to that it didnt have a canister filter or stand, but today went to Lucky's since all the malls were closed. And they had the premium kit plus stand for a 29 gallon for a good price but I dont really like Lucky's the employees and the store vibe is just...so ughh.


----------



## missindifferent

How much was the 29g at Lucky's?


----------



## BoiBJ

umm i dont really remember the pricing sorry  i was to distracted by all the fish and prices that i couldnt take time to remember that particular item


----------

